# Bionic Is No More



## ombracol (Aug 12, 2011)

Moving on to the rezound !


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

ombracol said:


> Moving on to the rezound !


Got root?


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

Lol


----------



## BBEvolution (Jul 14, 2011)

Unbearable, Might just have to whip up some Jim Jones KoolAid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

ombracol said:


> Moving on to the rezound !


I was tempted to do it. I got my wife a rezound and boy loving that screen... solid phone not to thick or heavy as a tbolt.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## lrs421 (Jul 9, 2011)

ombracol said:


> Moving on to the rezound !


I'm going to diss you on Facebook for this. We've discussed this, lol.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

dadsterflip said:


> I was tempted to do it. I got my wife a rezound and boy loving that screen... solid phone not to thick or heavy as a tbolt.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Boooooo!


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

z28nck33 said:


> Boooooo!


There is room for rezound and bionic! If you put a razr in the middle seat!


----------



## sjflowerhorn (Oct 17, 2011)

Boo this man you in here for some rezound!? I seen grown men suck d#&k$ for the bionic! You ever suck some d#& k$ for a rezound? Hmmmm?


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

sjflowerhorn said:


> I seen grown men..


You see some weird sh1t man. Weird sh1t.


----------



## WA_Bob (Aug 2, 2011)

Dudes! This thread is getting to be weird sh*t! LOL


----------



## tadlock2699 (Aug 1, 2011)

sjflowerhorn said:


> Boo this man you in here for some rezound!? I seen grown men suck d#&k$ for the bionic! You ever suck some d#& k$ for a rezound? Hmmmm?


I seen him! HAHAHA, awesome movie.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

lol... so you'll stayed to watch? should the bionic be revoked? hahaha

- I've heard good things about the phone. HTC Imo has always been my next favorite as far as hardware quality. and lets face it... Sense > Blur ... I just wish all manufactures would make it optional!


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

lifebeginsfriday said:


> lol... so you'll stayed to watch? should the bionic be revoked? hahaha
> 
> - I've heard good things about the phone. HTC Imo has always been my next favorite as far as hardware quality. and lets face it... Sense > Blur ... I just wish all manufactures would make it optional!


True but moto > htc imo


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

Definitely agree on the hardware. Well that may change considering both vzw 4g phones suffer data issues... lol

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

Def agree on moto hardware being the tops... but then again its "bootlocked" soooo... yyyeeeaahh... there's def a tradeoff...

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

